# PRR Broadway Limited. Is it worth the effort?



## y2kdad (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm planning to begin a layout using the PRR Broadway Limited Prototype. I'm specifically interested in the post-war era, 1946 - 1957, just before steam locos were taken offline. I've purchased the Broadway Limited M1B 4-8-2 steam loco. However, I'm having a hard time finding several of the Broadway Limited passenger cars, in particular the observation car (Walthers Part # 932-9710).

I'm starting to think I may have made a mistake in choosing this line. Can someone recommend an alternative for me? Maybe another named train in Pennsy that I won't have so much finding passenger cars for? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

could you get the same cars but in a different roadname and re paint/decal them?


----------

